# Logo Ideen für eine Schreinerei?



## julchen (8. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich soll für eine Schreinerei ein Logo erstellen. Leider hab ich momentan ein kleines kreatives Loch.
Wer hätte auch Anhieb eine Idee in Sachen Zeichen (ohne Namen). Also ein Synonym für eine Schreinerei. Als Zusatz zur Schreinerei soll noch Möbel- und Bauelemente als Schriftzug erscheinen.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## zioProduct (8. November 2005)

Kreissägeblatt, Holzbretter, Möbel :suspekt:


----------



## Leola13 (8. November 2005)

Hai,

Handhobel, fliegende Späne

Ciao Stefan


----------



## cyberium (8. November 2005)

Leider hab ich momentan ein kleines kreatives Loch.

...hört sich witzig an! Wie wärs mit einem Hobel, Säge (kein Blatt - erínnert an aggro berlin),


----------



## julchen (9. November 2005)

Hallo,
daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Aber das hat doch jeder Schreiner. Was ausgefalleneres wäre nicht schlecht.
Oder hat jemand einen guten Entwurf der einem Hobel, Sägeblatt, oder Spänen ähnelt. Vielleicht eine moderne Umsetzung des ganzen.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Ellie (9. November 2005)

Hallo julchen,

google? Und dann selber machen.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## julchen (10. November 2005)

Hallo,
vielleicht könnte mir mal jemand ein Zeichen posten, was im gerade so einfällt zu Schreinerei oder Möbel bzw. Bauelemente.

Ich weiss das ich das selber machen soll, aber im Moment komm ich da nicht weiter und hier im Forum wurde auch schon oft auf diese Weise geholfen.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## metty (10. November 2005)

julchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vielleicht könnte mir mal jemand ein Zeichen posten, was im gerade so einfällt zu Schreinerei oder Möbel bzw. Bauelemente.



Sowas liebe ich ja...



Mach ein Brainstorming. Schreib alles auf, was dir zu dem Thema einfällt. Alles. Und dann streichst du nicht gute Begriffe weg. Scribble danach ein wenig und verfeiner deine Ideen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## julchen (11. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte ja auch kein komplettes Logo gestaltet haben. Mir fehlt ja nur ein Ansatz für das Zeichen.

Mir ist in der Zwischenzeit jedoch etwas eingefallen. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob man dieses Zeichen in Verbindung sezten kann mit einer Schreinerei, bzw. mit Möbel und Bauelemente.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mal was dazu sagen, bzw. was ich besser oder anders machen könnte.


Gruss
Julchen


----------



## AKrebs70 (11. November 2005)

Hallo julchin!

Also ich finde das echt gut. Hat die Firma den auch Fensterputzer beschäftigt?  

Würde an deiner Stelle das was Du da gemacht hast komplett verwerfen und mit dem Brainstorming nochmal von vorne beginnen. Würde dabei die Werkzeuge eines Schreiners auf jedenfall mit berücksichtigen.
Mein Tip:
Schau Dich doch einfach mal dort in der Schreinerei um. Beobachte ihn bei seiner Tätigkeit und lasse dich dabei insperieren.

Gruss
Axel

PS.: Du schaffst das schon.


----------



## julchen (11. November 2005)

Hallo,
aber z. B. ein Hobel hat doch fast jeder Schreiner als Symbol im Logo. Es sollte etwas moderner sein und in Richtung Möbel und Bauelemente gehen. Also dachte ich ein Fenster ist ja ein Bauelement. Ich könnte vielleicht noch eine Tür mit integrieren.

Aber momentan fällt mir halt nix besseres ein.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## AKrebs70 (11. November 2005)

Habe gerade mal was gemacht. Allerdings ein Hobel. 

Gruß
Axel


----------



## julchen (11. November 2005)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für deine Mühe.
Allerdings genau so etwas möchte mein Kunde nicht haben, da er sich von den anderen Anbietern abheben möchte.

Hast Du vielleicht noch eine Idee.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## SoL_Psycho (15. November 2005)

Wenns noch aktuell ist, hier mal was anderes für nen Schreiner Logo:

Links Wald (2 - 3 Bäume), dann Laster, der Stamm zur Fabrik bringt und rechts deine "Bauelemente" ^^
Also: Wald ---> Laster ---> Fabrik ---> Bauelemente
Ich fänds lustig, ist zumidnest mal was andres  ;-)


----------



## zioProduct (15. November 2005)

Ich glaub du kennst die Grundsätze für ein Logo nicht :-( 
Ansonsten würde ich gerne sehen, wie du das Logo machst ;-]


----------



## SoL_Psycho (15. November 2005)

Hey, sie hat gesagt, sie braucht etwas, was den Schreiner von allen anderen Schreinern abhebt 
Also: Wenn man sich net an Regeln hält, wird es anders und kein anderer Schreiner hat so ein Logo


----------



## thecamillo (15. November 2005)

gruss thecamillo


----------



## julchen (16. November 2005)

Hallo,
danke für den Tipp, aber das entspricht nicht meinen Vorstellungen, bzw. mit der Umsetzung wird das schwierig werden. Man sollte das Logo ja noch vielfältig verwenden können. Dann sind zuviele Grafiken zu aufwendig, bzw. lassen sich auch später schlecht drucken.


----------



## julchen (16. November 2005)

Sorry,
die Antwort galt nicht thecamillo, sondern eine Seite vorher SoL_Psycho.


----------



## julchen (16. November 2005)

Hallo, 
vielen Dank thecamillo für diese Idee. Ist nicht schlecht.

Ich zeig euch mal meine Entwürfe. Schreibt mal bitte kurz was dazu.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## SoL_Psycho (16. November 2005)

Nimm den vierten von oben 
Ich finde, der strahlt am Meisten Seriösität aus, die geschwungene Schrift wirkt bei manch anderen Entwürfen sehr jugendlich und würde nicht grade von Seriösität zeugen ... Just my 2 Cent 

Bye SoL


----------



## Duddle (16. November 2005)

Autsch. Deutlich zu viele Ideen in eine Variation gesteckt.

Was soll dieser Strich als i-Punkt darstellen? Warum wird so viel Wert auf diesen Punkt gelegt?
Was soll das unvollendete E im ersten Versuch symbolisieren?
Warum mischst du bis zu vier verschiedene Schriften?
Wie soll ich es nun endgültig lesen? "Kinzel GmbH Schreinerei" oder doch "Kinzel Schreinerei GmbH"?

Die einzige Assoziation zum Tischler-Gewerbe sehe ich in dem stilisierten Tisch/Stuhl und Fenster. Die Idee würde ich weiter verfolgen.
Das andere sieht nur nach Spielerei aus (vorallendingen das große K, passt wohl eher zu einem Tanzstudio).

Die Bildmarke ist wie gesagt schon OK, darin sehe ich Stabilität und eine Verbindung zu Haus und Einrichtung. Aber die Typo... ne, die geht garnicht.


Duddle


----------



## julchen (16. November 2005)

Hallo,
was würdest Du vorschlagen?`

Soll ich den i Punkt normal lassen und nicht farbig? Das Problem ist, das ich sehr viel in das Logo reinbringen muss lt. Vorgabe. Sollte ich die GmbH in der gleichen Schriftgröße hinter den Namen bringen und die Schreinerei als Ergänzung drunter lassen. Das unvollendete e ist so in der Schriftart.

Vielleicht könntest Du mir ja mal einen groben Entwurf posten oder sagen wie ich was verbessern soll.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## thecamillo (16. November 2005)

Ich mag lieber kompakte Logos ohne Zeichnungen die schwer zu interpretieren sind!

greezingz thecamillo


----------



## julchen (16. November 2005)

Hallo,
danke für den Entwurf.

Das Problem ist nur, dass es meiner Meinung nach, zuviel Schrift im Logo gibt. Aus diesem Grund habe ich das Symbol gewählt.

Hast Du vielleicht noch eine andere Idee.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Ellie (16. November 2005)

Hallo Julchen,

deine Entwürfe haben für mich nicht die Aussage, daß es sich hier um eine Schreinerei handelt . Sieht zwar stylish aus, aber mehr leider nicht.

Das ist eine Möbelschreinerei?

Also Holz wäre gestalterisch einzubringen, dazu Handwerk, denn mit Design hat es hier wahrscheinlich weniger zu tun.

Mach weniger was Du persönlich schick findest als etwas, das thematisch zur Firma passt. Hmmm, abgehoben? Es wäre eventuell schon absonderlich genug sich ein ungewöhnliches Möbelstück zu greifen und hier als grafisches Element oder in Verbindung mit der Typo einzubringen.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## julchen (16. November 2005)

Hallo Ellie,
was würdest Du vorschlagen wie ich Möbel und Bauelemente in ein Logo unterbringen könnte.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Ellie (16. November 2005)

Hallo julchen,

also vorkauen werde ich dir das nicht, probiere doch einfach aus, was passen könnte. Oder möchtest Du mich dann finanziell beteiligen, wenn ich dir die Arbeit abnehme?

Ellie


----------



## hpvw (16. November 2005)

Nur eine kleine Anmerkung zu Deinem Fenster in Deinen letzten Logo-Entwürfen:
Es steht IMHO auf dem Kopf. Du solltest es umdrehen. Ich habe zumindest noch kein typisches Fenster gesehen, bei denen die Flügel oben und ein breites Fensterteil unten ist. Bei einem Wintergarten oder einer Terassenfront, die am Boden beginnt, mag das sein, aber nicht bei einem Fenster, wie man es typischerweise mit Fensterbrett etc. einbaut.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## julchen (16. November 2005)

Hallo,
das ist Ansichtssache. Ich z. B. habe in meinem Haus solche Fenster. Unten ein Feststehendes Element und oben zwei Flügel.

Wie findest DU ansonsten die Entwürfe?

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## hpvw (16. November 2005)

julchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das ist Ansichtssache. Ich z. B. habe in meinem Haus solche Fenster. Unten ein Feststehendes Element und oben zwei Flügel.


Du lebst aber modern 



			
				julchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie findest DU ansonsten die Entwürfe?


Mir gefällt der 4. von oben am besten. Allerdings gefällt mir auch der I-Punkt nicht, da finde ich den einfachen orangenen Kreis besser. Das Logo steht irgendwie "neben" dem Text. Klar, es sitzt rechts davon, aber es sieht auch etwas angeflickt aus, als wären es zwei verschiedene Dinge. Ich weiss leider auch nicht, wie ich es anders machen würde.
Dein erstes geschwungenes Fenster mit Sprossen fand ich auch nicht schlecht. Die Fensterputzerflecken sind aber nicht so schön. In klein passt es vom Stiel her IMHO besser zu der geschwungen Tisch-Stuhl-Kombi aus dem 4. von oben, als das dort auftauchende eckige Fenster.
Bleibt die Frage, ob dieser (für mich) japanische Stil der richtige für eine westeuropäische Schreinerei ist.

Gruß hpvw


----------

